# "not correctly spelled"



## javabeginner241 (2. Dez 2012)

hallo java-forum,

mein eclipse unterringelt mir immer mehr wörter rot und wenn ich mit der maus drauf gehe kommt " wort xy is not correctly spelled"..

selbst wenn ich eine neue xhtml seite anlege und im titel schreibe:


```
<title>hallo</title>
```

unterringelt er mir hallo....

Woran könnte das liegen? oder macht das nichts und ich mache einfach weiter, aber das wär ja auch nicht gut oder ?

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Sym (2. Dez 2012)

Das ist einfach nur die Rechtschreibkorrektur. Wenn Du "hello" einsetzt, sollte kein "Fehler" angezeigt werden.

Du kannst also einfach weiter machen. Ich weiß nicht, ob man sonst auch in Eclipse ein deutsches Wörterbuch nutzen kann.


----------



## javabeginner241 (2. Dez 2012)

Dankschön!


----------

